# Fish Point Joke



## limitville (May 30, 2010)

Mike L you are right. Maybe I should resort to name calling (I.e. Keyboard coward). I should have referred to them as succuling pigs latched on to the government teat but I didn't. I just pointed out my observations. 

Maybe I gave them too much credit for being educated adults who could solve a simple problem. Since they had problems registering 30 groups last year why in world would they ever think trying to do 50 this year with the same process in the same time frame would be a problem. Best bet is change to nothing. I'm sure it will go better next year, lol.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

poppineyes said:


> I totally agree FP will only get better Mike L because it cant get any worse!



It could be a LOT worse. There could be no water at all...The corn could have been destroyed by deer and floods like last year. By the sounds of it, and what I saw on my several trips out there the past month it's shaping up to be an awesome season there.


----------



## OLLIE719 (Feb 14, 2009)

It would go a lot faster at all the managed areas if all the avid duck hunters that knew they were going hunting on opening day actually had there license before hand and knew what licenses they needed before they show up at the draw


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

I think Mike L and IH772 are missing the point on a couple fronts. Right on the front of the Fisplhpoint area map it states "this area was supported by hunter monies". That is the key, that area exists for hunters and as such rules and policies need to reflect a more customer centric approach. Afterall hunters are the customers whether you like it or not. IH 772 argument is completely invalid. To simple dismiss someone's viewpoint merely on the ability to volunteer at a game reserve is wrong. So only people who volunteer can question the managment?? I would say ever hunter there is volunteering time, it may not be direct time but remember time is money. The management ant structure is not infallible and needs correction because it is not working for most hunters/customers. 

Limit vile brings up a good viewpoint. Biologists know what food the ducks want and how to balance ecological needs. However they are not good at understanding operations, the check in structure reflects this knowledge gap. 

I have hunted fishpoint for most of my duck hunting career and when Tim Gierman ran it these organizational issues didn't occur. Maybe the new guy is a better property manager but he is terrible at process control. But since I don't volunteer directly I guess my point of view isn't valid.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Some of these post seem like they know everything on running a gma. 

Slow start? Yep that sucks and needs to be fixed. Happens at all of them on opener and needs to be addressed

The rest of the b itching is just piling on. Fish point had adverse growing and harvest conditions...getting almost 2" of rain 6 days prior to opener with as short of growing season that we had....thats catastrophic senerio....
.and the first thing you guys want to do is throw the farmer under the bus. Without the farmer you have nothing....I repeat....NOTHING.

Sitting at yer keyboard and complaining is cowardly...want a change?....go pitch in and help. Reason why people are suggesting to help is because you will become educated In how easy it is NOT.


----------



## poppineyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Well said Magic Man....I don't think a reply will occur


----------



## poppineyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Shi Kid,

Everyone does volunteer because every hunter provides money. I teach at a local school district and I don't expect parents to come in on their free time and correct my students HW, my lesson planning, etc. They are getting paid to provide a service and it is not adequate. This is a state run organization that needs to correct the current problems. PERIOD


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd rather have ideal conditions water wise when the flights start showing in a few weeks and the area not be fed out.... On a side note pre registered hunts are a joke... The area I frequent didn't have pre registered hunts... I'm fine with this but would like to see all sga do away with them...


----------



## Magic Man (Apr 17, 2010)

Again logic that only a volunteer can complain is asinine and lacks critical reasoning skills. Some people are better using their time volunteering while others can give their support through money or consulting. To simply dismiss hunter complaints as "you try it" is ridiculous. Why don't you try being a doctor or a lawyer. Or if you don't like gas prices make your own. GM truck transmission goes out "make your own". See the logic is ridiculous but that is the key to your argument. Also name calling seems to be the only thing you have, typically is done by the loser of an argument. I would have no problem saying this to you directly or anyone at fishpoint, I merely don't have the time or contacts to do so. Shi-kid I don't doubt you do some good things for SGA but don't think because you so it makes you infallible and unquestionable.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm not missing ANY dam point ! The weather screwed us, plain and simple !!
I agree the sign in process needs to be fixed. And I will help to try and fix it plain and simple ! EVERYONE knew of the conditions at FP because of the
rain ! You don't like it ? Complain to the weather man !!....
I'm done with this !


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Magic Man said:


> Again logic that only a volunteer can complain is asinine and lacks critical reasoning skills. Some people are better using their time volunteering while others can give their support through money or consulting. To simply dismiss hunter complaints as "you try it" is ridiculous. Why don't you try being a doctor or a lawyer. Or if you don't like gas prices make your own. GM truck transmission goes out "make your own". See the logic is ridiculous but that is the key to your argument. Also name calling seems to be the only thing you have, typically is done by the loser of an argument. I would have no problem saying this to you directly or anyone at fishpoint, I merely don't have the time or contacts to do so. Shi-kid I don't doubt you do some good things for SGA but don't think because you so it makes you infallible and unquestionable.


 You guys are completely missing the point. This had nothing to do with me and what I do. This had everything to do with being Ill informed and you guys think your monies pay for everything and a great hunt is owed to you if you draw. In a perfect world you woulda had a good hunt. Mother nature is not perfect yet you guys paid yer money and now demand results no matter what. Keep up the b itching and the state will say f%#$it and just close them...that's easier to manage that way.


----------



## seabee8782 (Jul 25, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> You guys are completely missing the point. This had nothing to do with me and what I do. This had everything to do with being Ill informed and you guys think your monies pay for everything and a great hunt is owed to you if you draw.


I think the bigger complaint is that the drawing process was jacked up that morning not the field conditions and birds. As far as that goes the drawing could be better and that is the staffs fault. It really is a joke if your just getting out of the building with 10 minutes before shooting. No doubt they work hard at the managed areas but sounds to me as far as the administrative side goes they could be doing a lot better.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

seabee8782 said:


> I think the bigger complaint is that the drawing process was jacked up that morning not the field conditions and birds. As far as that goes the drawing could be better and that is the staffs fault. It really is a joke if your just getting out of the building with 10 minutes before shooting. No doubt they work hard at the managed areas but sounds to me as far as the administrative side goes they could be doing a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Yeah I agree and said so in previous post.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Yeah I agree and said so in previous post.



Easy answer. Don't sell any licenses. If you don't have them You don't hunt! This year was also a change in the way licenses were sold. Mass confusion at all retailers. The whole e stamp for federal stamp didn't help. As previously stated. It is the job of the draw official to confirm that every single person has adequate licensing. If they were not they needed to fix the issue. Time consuming yes!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

deadduck365 said:


> Easy answer. Don't sell any licenses. If you don't have them You don't hunt! This year was also a change in the way licenses were sold. Mass confusion at all retailers. The whole e stamp for federal stamp didn't help. As previously stated. It is the job of the draw official to confirm that every single person has adequate licensing. If they were not they needed to fix the issue. Time consuming yes!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Or don't sell licenses until after the draw is done. Get the guys out that have everything ready, then deal with the people that hold up the process.


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Or don't sell licenses until after the draw is done. Get the guys out that have everything ready, then deal with the people that hold up the process.



Typical government BS, punish the guys who are prepared and get there on time. Exactly why I wont waste my time at Crane Creek or Magee Marsh hunts in Ohio.


----------



## seabee8782 (Jul 25, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Yeah I agree and said so in previous post.


Actually you were rambling about how people paid money and demanded a good hunt, how Mother Nature is unpredictable, and how if they keep complaining the state will close the managed area. None of those sound like administrative problems. Not to sound like a jerk but...



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

seabee8782 said:


> Actually you were rambling about how people paid money and demanded a good hunt, how Mother Nature is unpredictable, and how if they keep complaining the state will close the managed area. None of those sound like administrative problems. Not to sound like a jerk but...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Maybe you should re-read original post. I don't think you read it completely.

Then read all my replies. Then come back and tell me how I'm off track.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

And maybe you should read the other fishpoint thread also..and who the original poster is...


----------



## justducky430 (Sep 25, 2014)

We were at the draw and our group was processed in less than 1 minute. What held things up were the people who showed up without (the proper) licenses. Want to fix it? Show up prepared. If you're not prepared, you should be moved to a post draw spot so the hunters who are prepared aren't penalized. The farm looks as good as I've seen it and it is going to be a great season there.


----------

